# How do you repair scratched anodizing?



## tpcollins (Jan 12, 2012)

I allowed my Fenix TK11 to roll around on the garage floor recently, and for my stupidity, it scratched off the anodizing around the bezel and the rings just underneath. I've tried Birchwood Casey's "Aluminum Black" and that didn't work so obviously the body isn't aluminum. Anyone have a recipe for touching up scuffed anodizing. A magnet doesn't stick to it so gun blueing won't work, thanks.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, the body is aluminum. Did you degrease the light thoroughly before you tried the Aluminum Black?

If that doesn't work - you could try using a black permanent marker. It really isn't that permanent though, and tends to wear off after a short time.


----------



## GaAslamp (Jan 12, 2012)

If nothing works, then congratulations, your TK11 now has some "character," and you won't have to worry about using it from now on. :thumbsup: Don't get me wrong, I try to take good care of my flashlights, too, but they'll eventually show signs of wear if you use them enough, and I haven't had a flashlight fail on me yet due to surface wear.


----------



## GaAslamp (Jan 12, 2012)

Try degreasing (alcohol should do it) and reapplying Aluminum Black as shane45_1911 suggested. If the treatment works this time but wears off easily, then you could try applying SC Johnson Paste Wax over the Aluminum Black (Renaissance Wax might be better, but it's costly). If you're lucky this should make the finish more wear-resistant, at least for a while. :shrug:


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 12, 2012)

You can at best make a cosmetic repair,take it to an anodizer and ask them to do it again or leave it with its war wounds.


----------



## bodhran (Jan 12, 2012)

I use Renaissance Wax on my bare aluminum flashlights and of course swords. Great stuff and not that expensive as a little goes a long way.


----------



## Glock 'em down (Jan 12, 2012)

Just like with my guns, I kinda like a little saddle wear on my lights.

Just like scars are souvenirs you never lose and tattoos with better stories.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 12, 2012)

Short of sandblasting the ano off and re-anodizing the light, in a nutshell they can't be repaired.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 12, 2012)

Permanent marker lol


----------



## gsr (Jan 12, 2012)

There are some tougher paints available than what comes out of a paint marker, such as Brownell's Alumahyde II and Duracoat. You can at least make it look a little better.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 12, 2012)

jamie.91 said:


> Permanent marker lol



That is too funny lol I am unable to stop laughing. Chaos Black spray does a fairly good job, but after a few months that too will wear off.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Jan 12, 2012)

you can't put the light on a pedestal. use it, abuse it, buy more.


----------



## LGT (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't. Normal wear and tear just plain happens. Nicks, dings and scratches are a sign that the light is being used as a tool. There's nothing wrong with that. While the first blemish might bother you, there are probably many more to come. Keep using it the way you already do and don't sweat the cosmetic damage.


----------



## jondotcom (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a couple budget lights and I used rattle-can paint. It has held up surprisingly well.


----------



## enomosiki (Jan 13, 2012)

Damage to anodizing is nothing to be bothered about. In fact, I prefer my lights to be used this way than to be pampered like dainty little princesses, because each and every one of those scratches and nicks offer testimony to what the lights have went through, and yet still function.

Nothing proves the ruggedness of an equipment better than battle scars.







Look at this Quark AA Tactical;

It does _NOT_ sit inside a shelf, rotting itself away due to lack of USE.

It does _NOT_ need to look pretty because it is not a decoration.

It has PROVEN itself to be able to stand up to ABUSE and I know that it will not quit on me before I say so.

This is _NOT_ a puppy that keeps you amused--when this dog barks it means it has a JOB to do.

When I feed it fresh batteries it is because it has EARNED it.

*THIS*, gentlemen, is a *MAN'S* light.


----------



## HotWire (Jan 13, 2012)

The only way to keep your shelf queen bright is to not use it. What's a flashlight for? I have some lights that I'm very careful with, but most are all "users." Flashlights are made to be used and a few scratches prove you've used them.


----------



## dudemar (Jan 13, 2012)

Unless it's very expensive like a Tri-V, discontinued, has sentimental value, is very old, rare or a collector's item, it will never be used.

Otherwise not using a flashlight is a total bore and kinda sad. Dings happen. If you ever feel bad about them just remember you can always buy another one. Sometimes replacement parts if you're lucky.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't know of any good way to repair chips and scratches short of stripping and re-anodizing/coating the light.

That being said, I like my lights with some "character" 


-Mark.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 13, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> That is too funny lol I am unable to stop laughing. Chaos Black spray does a fairly good job, but after a few months that too will wear off.



Lol I've actually done it more than once, drop my beater and put a ding in it then repaired it when I got home with a permanent marker lmao


----------



## Cataract (Jan 13, 2012)

Magic touch? Works well for my car....

I too cringe the first time I get a scratch on my lights, but later I try to look at it with the "scars of war" point of view and end up liking them.


----------



## HIDC (Jan 13, 2012)

GaAslamp said:


> If nothing works, then congratulations, your TK11 now has some "character," and you won't have to worry about using it from now on. :thumbsup: Don't get me wrong, I try to take good care of my flashlights, too, but they'll eventually show signs of wear if you use them enough, and I haven't had a flashlight fail on me yet due to surface wear.



+1 you can't really "enjoy" your light until the first scratch, then you stop toying with it with kid gloves


----------

